# Silver or Polished Group in the near



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

future?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I sure hope not. I love the all black. Keep silver and chrome to Shimano.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

re-read the post mate...
I asked if anyone knows if SRAM will also make a Silver or Polished version, not either or....

Don't want Black, everyone makes Black, even have it on a few bikes, but looking for Silver or Polished and do not want Campy, and especially not the matted Silver on Shimano's new groups.

anyone in the know?


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

No idea for the near future, but there was in the near past! You probably already know that 1st gen Rival = all silver. nicely polished & anodized.The left-hand (front) shifter did not have the zeroloss mechanism, so it is not quite as crisp as the present generation... But still, very useable and even raceable.

If you search on ebay, you can probably still find complete silver Rival groups. 'Shouldn't be very expensive


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for the tip, but I enjoy the zero loss and all the other improvements to the system, but will take it into consideration.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Is there any way to swap the brake lever of a Rival shifter onto the Red mechanism? That may give you the Zero loss with the polished look you want.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Is there any way to swap the brake lever of a Rival shifter onto the Red mechanism? That may give you the Zero loss with the polished look you want.


That seems entirely possible to me, at least for the brake lever. The pin which holds the lever blade is removable, so it should be possible. However, you'll have to live with the shifter paddle that comes on whichever-zeroloss-shifter-that-you-chose though, because it is riveted on the mechanism. The brake lever blade is replaceable; the shift paddle is not.

IMO, buying a pair of both 1st gen and 2nd gen Rival shifters would be the best take on this approach. The matt black alloy shift paddle wouldn't look out of place sitting next to the polished lever blade, and you'd have a zeroloss front shifter.

Of course, this assumes you have the money for a complete group PLUS another pair of shifters AND that you're willing to do some work!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Svooterz said:


> That seems entirely possible to me, at least for the brake lever. The pin which holds the lever blade is removable, so it should be possible. However, you'll have to live with the shifter paddle that comes on whichever-zeroloss-shifter-that-you-chose though, because it is riveted on the mechanism. The brake lever blade is replaceable; the shift paddle is not.
> 
> IMO, buying a pair of both 1st gen and 2nd gen Rival shifters would be the best take on this approach. The matt black alloy shift paddle wouldn't look out of place sitting next to the polished lever blade, and you'd have a zeroloss front shifter.
> 
> Of course, this assumes you have the money for a complete group PLUS another pair of shifters AND that you're willing to do some work!


It would depend on the ability to get just a brake lever blade as a replacement part.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

this is possible, but am hoping they just put out a silver or polished group or will just go Campy Athena 11.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Single speed levers*

FYI the single speed road levers (r500 i think) use polished blades, i got a set & the are the same as my Rival polished blade just with SRAM written on them


----------

